# I dropped Leila :(



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

My blood sugar dropped real low around 2 a.m. and woke me up. So I got up and took Leila with me to go treat it. I didn't want to risk her jumping off our high bed. I put her up against my chest and shoulder area, facing me, and somehow, she wiggled around and ended up going over my shoulder and I tried to turn and catch her. But she fell to the floor anyway. She let out a horrible cry and I screamed at the same time. Then she crawled very low to the ground a couple of feet from me, while letting out a squealing crying sound. I was so scared and felt HORRIBLE!! I was already shaking from the blood sugar and this made me even more shaky. I stayed awake with her for what seemed forever, checking to make sure she was alright and after gently feeling around all over her body for any signs of pain/broken bones, I kept giving her belly and head rubs and lots of kisses. I told her I was so sorry over and over and held her to me. Finally, we both fell back to sleep but I kept waking up with the fall going over and over in my mind. She seems ok this morning, thank goodness. I don't know what I would do if I caused her harm. It's still replaying in my mind this morning and that look she had on her face when it happened was like she thought I purposely hurt her. I wish I could explain to her it was an accident and she would understand. I think she forgave me last night though when she layed across me and gave me kisses. But it was awhile before she didn't act scared. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh Pam, I'm so sorry that happened. I know Leila understands it was an accident. She knows how much you love her. My sister has type 1 diabetes, her late peek a poo Daisy would wake in the middle of the night and get my BIL to check on my sister. Daisy knew by the smell of her breath that something was wrong, then she would hide under the bed. Take care!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Pam,

You must feel terrible, but it is not your fault. I know that it is possible to get injury from a fall, but I also know that Luck is more cat like than dog like in many ways. He has no fear of heights and jumps from the couch, though I would like him not to. It could be that your little girl was just scared; they are much tougher than they look. Obviously watch her, but for your sake, you might want to bring her to the vet next week and have your checked out. If she is acting normal, it is likely she is fine, but it might make you feel better.

Feel better, both of you.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

ladodd said:


> Oh Pam, I'm so sorry that happened. I know Leila understands it was an accident. She knows how much you love her. My sister has type 1 diabetes, her late peek a poo Daisy would wake in the middle of the night and get my BIL to check on my sister. Daisy knew by the smell of her breath that something was wrong, then she would hide under the bed. Take care!


That's the type I have also and I wear an insulin pump. When my Yorkie was alive, he would wake me up by scratching at my pump when my blood sugar dropped while I was asleep. Knowing some dogs can tell other things, like when someone is about to have a seizure, I googled about them and sensing blood sugars and found that there have been other dogs that have done similar things and now they are working with dogs to become service dogs in this area. I keep looking for signs that Leila can tell too, but she hasn't so far. But she's only a year old and Cayce was older when he was able to tell. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Accidents happen...It's not your fault. Thank God, Leila is ok.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pam- don't beat yourself up. Accidents happen to all of us. Glad to hear Leila's doing okay this morning. Just check that she's eating and doing things normally. If you'd feel better take her to the vet for peace of mind. What part of her hit first and carpet or hard surface? I know she forgives you-- they give unconditional love. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks y'all for understanding. It all happened so fast and with my blood sugar causing me to be a little fuzzy headed and also still half asleep, I can't remember what position she actually landed in. There was an upholstered chair right there too, but I don't know if she hit her head on it either. Those are two of the things I kept racking my brain trying to remember. Luckily, it was on carpet and didn't happen on the tile in the kitchen. She hasn't eaten yet, but she doesn't usually have an appetite in the morning. She peed and pooped normally this morning though. She's also still begging for belly rubs and under the neck scratches. She stretches that little head back sooo far for the neck scratches, it's funny. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have a really high four poster bed also. I got steps so Bailey can get on and off the bed safely by himself. He wasn't allowed to sleep in the bed with me until he learned how. I was afraid if I had to get up in the night he would try to follow me and hurt himself.

I'm sure you could teach Leila how to climb stairs. I put a treat on each step to entice Bailey to climb them and he learned in no time!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Pam--bless your heart. :wub: We can ALL relate. Thank lord she ok this am. I have heard that screaming too when a lab grabbed Sammie at 9 mo old. It's hard to put it out of your head for few days. But it will pass. I think it will help you to take her in first chance for look see at Vet. I know it gave me needed peace of mind. I was a wreck too. Was it a carpeted floor? Sammie has wiggled like that on me few times and my poor SIL had to catch him mid air once. We have the extra high carpeted steps for bed and mine do fine with them. Don't blame yourself honey. :wub:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> I have a really high four poster bed also. I got steps so Bailey can get on and off the bed safely by himself. He wasn't allowed to sleep in the bed with me until he learned how. I was afraid if I had to get up in the night he would try to follow me and hurt himself.
> 
> I'm sure you could teach Leila how to climb stairs. I put a treat on each step to entice Bailey to climb them and he learned in no time!


That's the kind of bed we have too. The top of the mattress comes above my waist when I'm standing beside it. Where did you get your steps that high? I bought her some for getting on and off the den furniture (she won't use them) and wooden ones that came with the bed. But both sets are too short for her with the bed. 

I called the vet and they said to watch for limping, not eating/drinking, or any other unusual behavior. If it happens, bring her in. Otherwise, she's probably ok and was just scared last night. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pam, I am glad Leila seems okay. I know that feeling after leaving the garbage on the chair & having Lisi eat some chicken bones from it---it really scares you and you feel so responsible. I also was a bit woozy that day from my meds---completely understand. 
Just keep indulging her w/rubs, etc. & if you see anything untoward take her to the vet right away. I will say a little prayer for her too---and for you!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Pam, I'm so sorry. I've kicked Gustave by mistake while doing yoga and he screamed loud so I know how it feels. They know you didn't do it on purpose. I was crying when it happened and Gustave came to give me kisses, so I think he knows. 

Glad to hear Leila is doing OK this morning. Don't beat yourself up over this. Stuff happens. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pam -- I'm sure that Leila is OK. I'm sorry to hear that you're having more problems with your blood sugar levels and pray that you're OK.

At one time or another, all of us have had accidents where our fluffs were concerns and luckily most don't turn out to be serious. About 2 years ago I accidently dropped Lacie while carrying her to bed and getting myself a glass of water from the Refrigerator water dispenser. She fell pretty hard onto the tile floor and I was so scared and worried, but, although it didn't exactly seem so at the moment, she was fine.

Although Leila was probably in a little pain and pretty shaken up last night, she didn't blame you and wasn't mad at you. She loves you and knows that you would never try to harm or hurt her. I'm glad that she seems OK today and pray that both of you feel better.

And don't beat yourself up over this!!! Accidents happen.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Leila'sMommy said:


> That's the kind of bed we have too. The top of the mattress comes above my waist when I'm standing beside it. Where did you get your steps that high? I bought her some for getting on and off the den furniture (she won't use them) and wooden ones that came with the bed. But both sets are too short for her with the bed.
> 
> I called the vet and they said to watch for limping, not eating/drinking, or any other unusual behavior. If it happens, bring her in. Otherwise, she's probably ok and was just scared last night.
> 
> ...


I ordered them online from Walmart. It was a few years ago so I don't know if they still have them, but I am sure you can find them somewhere.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Steps*

Pam--I ordered these after searching one day. They sit right below top of bed. They work great. I needed the 5/6 steps. Can't remember which height. I have a high footboard too so I put them on side of bed and store in walkin closet during the day. I don't allow them on the bed except when I'm there in case they play and wrestle. There are diff types. These were less $ and work for us so far. 

Think this link works. 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Petstairz-Removable-Shearling-Lbs-Please-Consideration/dp/B0035KVV9G/ref=zg_bs_3024180011_13[/ame]


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It happens to all of us at some point, we don't feel well or tired or we loose our grip.. They know we love them and didn't hurt them on purpose... Hope Leila will be alright...


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pam I'm so sorry this happend. I'm always scared I am going to drop Pipper because he wiggles so much when he wants down. About a month ago I was rubbing his sides and I guess I must have rubbed too hard and I made him yelp and he ran from me so I know the look they give you that makes you feel just horrible. It made me cry because I kept seeing that sad look on his face. I pray Leila keeps acting fine.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you all for making me feel better about it and sharing stories. Also, thanks for the places to get taller steps. Leila will be getting some new ones. She's still acting fine and being real affectionate, so I'm pretty sure she forgives me and still loves me. I love that little dog as if she were my own flesh and blood and I'm sure you can relate to that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Pam, don't beat yourself up. We've all had things happen. One time I was opening the refrigerator door just as Heidi was coming around the kitchen island. I didn't see her and she crashed right into the door. Knocked the wind out of her and scared the daylights out of me. Leila knows you love her and would never intentionally harm her. Glad she's doing okay today and hope you are feeling better too.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness. I hope both of you are okay. As everyone said, it is not your fault. Take care and hope she continues to be fine.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Aw I'm so sorry this happened. Like the others said, you can't beat yourself up over this. No matter how careful we are, accidents still happen. And I think the idea of steps for the bed is great! I invested in more of a ramp type of steps from Animals Matter. They are expensive and take up quite a bit of floor space. But I'm so glad I did because now with Zoe being a senior and steps becoming increasingly difficult, the ramp is something she will be able to manage for quite some time even after she can no longer do steps.

btw...if your vet is in today, I would take her in to just be checked out. I know that they can often hide pain and to rule out any head trauma, I would probably take her in knowing they won't be available tomorrow. But I'm a worrier...so I tend to be overly cautious on those things.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I found the steps I have. 

Pet Gear Soft Step III Pet Stairs in Oatmeal: Dogs : Walmart.com

My bed is a high four poster bed with a pillow top mattress so it is really tall. These work great for Bailey. There is about 7" or so from the last step to the bed so it's like another step.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gracie fell off a chair at my sister's and didn't get her feet under her, smacked her head right on the tile floor (was a sickening sound)....she screamed like I've never heard her.

But she was ok.

Watch Leila for a few days, make sure she isn't in pain. Maybe read the thread in the Health Forum about signs of pain to brush up just in case.

But she should be okay......

Hugs for you and Leila...


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Pam…I'm really sorry  try not to be too hard on yourself…we all know that accidents happen. Im so glad she didn't get hurt and everything is fine. Hugs to you and Leila!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm so glad Leila is ok! Accidents happen but don't beat yourself up over it. Maybe a ramp/stairs as suggested will be a good idea. Glad you're both ok!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

They call them accidents for a reason! You didn't plan on Leila falling, it was an accident. And she knows how much you love her. Don't beat yourself up over what has happened. Nerry Christmas!


----------

